# Presque Isle Tease



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

http://webcam.erieyachtclub.org/view/index.shtml

to bad it's not turned about 90 degrees


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I hear "Yeagermeister" calling our names!
Steve


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

geowol.......Please/Please/Please.....try to control the threads and posts on PI .......It has taken me weeks to get bassmastermjb calm enough (from past things relating to PI) so that I can just carry on a normal conversation with him. Gaddfree, is he ever possessed on that subject......The guy eats/sleeps/talks/thinks/drinks/dreams/slobbers/wheezes/coughs/all thoughts of PI. Crap sake...... his personalized line of sportswear has a "GIANT" PI embroidered on every thing......If it doesn't "ICE UP AT PI" this year.......this guy will never/never make it to next winter...Hell.....He'll be ice fishing down in his basement, in a 2 gal. tub of "BEN AND JERRYS BLUEBERRY/PERCH" ICE CREAM.......... slightly softened.....Any help in this matter (by you or anyone else) will greatly be appreciated ....Just hold off until total ICE UP.....until then........THANKS!!!!!!!! I'll keep the lights on and the door locked.......Jon Sr


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

mrphish42: A day at Little Punderson may quench ole bassmastermjb's thirst for icing some nice gills. Then, he may quiet down his obsession with PI.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

IBJOHN......Yah man......It beginning to show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PS..and that's for everyone......smiles don't last as long and the rain sure as hell doesn't fall upward, as you well know........Jon Sr.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mrphish42 & Icebucketjohn, you guys aren't funny and these shakes I'm having are no joke.Just wait and see, one ice season for those Feb-March Presque Isle SUMO PERCH and you'll know what these shakes are all about.It took a couple years, but at least I've learned to control them during the summer months, somthing you 2 guys won't be able to do.Then we'll see how funny this disease really is...............Mark

PS...Lucky for you my computer blew up last summer and all my pictures were lost.Otherwise, I'd be able to give you guys instant nightmares.......and a severe case of the shakes.
If anyone on this site has pictures of the 2+lb perch they've caught at Presque please post them.I could use the therapy.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Won't be long now George. Thanks for the added excitement.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

2lb. yellow perch?!! I'd like to see some of those myself! Lets see some pics boys!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

They get even bigger than 2lbs.I've caught them 2 1/2 lbs and was up there a week after a young kid caught a 3lb 1oz perch to set the new PA record.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

without pics ... it sounds like another fish story to me.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

The PA record for yellow perch is 2lbs. 9oz. It was caught at beltzville lake. The world record is 4lbs. 3oz. Just googled it. I'm not doubting 2 lb'ers, but....


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just looked it up too.Very strange, I had the Presque Isle newspaper from 3years ago and just reread the article again before throwing it out a couple weeks ago, unless the weight was a misprint.Or the fish was altered in some way for the kid not to be mentioned in the record books.......Mark


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry guy's just couldn't be helped 
Mark I know what You're going through man you catch a few of those sumo's and it's all over not to mention all the great gills,bass and steelies

And I seem to remember that 3 pounder that was in the news paper as well the boy caught 
FC
The jager 
That wasn't pretty
Won't be long!!!!!
george


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

George,

Is it still legal to take our 4-wheelers on the ice from the city side?

Hoping to make it over there in a couple of times this winter.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy
Not sure where it went from the last time we contacted them
the below post has all the contact information 
I know the snow was to deep last time I went up and didn't even bother loading it up

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=38129&highlight=presque+isle
George


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go Mark 2005 Presque Isle
Should be happening


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4381&cat=500&ppuser=52

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4380&ppuser=52
Geowol


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about !!!!!!!! Instant Woody .......Thanks Geowol, you made my night.Thats all I needed to see, I'll be there next week. Read from another site the perch were hitting on the NE side of the bay.Gotta go, need to get my perch rigs ready...........Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Bassmastermjb...From the looks of those pictures I can see why you or anybody would get the shakes....Any time you can hold a perch in the flat palms of your hands ...have fish sticking out on each side...and space in the middle...That is a hell of a fish...I'm sure she did'nt come straight up when hooked...Has to be fun.....Jim....


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey POwerstrokin73 are you cleaning those fish in your bathroom?? and why??


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

capt S said:


> Hey POwerstrokin73 are you cleaning those fish in your bathroom?? and why??


Everyone cleans their fish at the El Patio Hotel after hitting Presque ! Where else you gonna clean them ??? That's where GEOWOL is in that picture....


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

yea that aint me i was jus postin the actual picture so my cuz could see them since his comp wasn't lettin him use the link i will probably clean mine with everyone else at the motel (if i catch any worth keepin  )


----------

